# [V] Osmos + Half Life 2 + NFS DS + Queen DVD



## viper-srt (21. November 2009)

Hey Leutz,

        möchte einpaar PC   Games   anbieten:

- *Fallout 3* (sehr guter Zustand) | *12€* (Verkauft)
        - *Half Life 2* (via Steam, daher fallen auch keine Versandkosten an) | *8€*
     - *Osmos *(auch via Steam) | *5€*


       DS:
      - *Need for Speed Underground 2* (sehr guter Zustand) | *10€*


        DVD + CD:
        - *Queen & Paul Rodgers - Live in Ukraine* (sehr guter Zustand) | *12 €*
        War ein Geschenk. CD ein mal angehört, die DVD aber nie angefasst. Bin nicht so der große Queen-Fan        

Sonst hätte ich noch ein *Sennheiser PC131* zum verscherbeln. Leider sind mir bei dem Teil die Ohrpolster flöten gegangen., daher wäre ich auch bereit mich für *4€ *von dem Teil zu trennen. Ton und Mikro funktionieren einwandfrei. Die Ohrmuscheln-Halterungen/Verbindungen quietschen wenn man sie dreht, aber wer macht das schon?        
        (Foto angehängt)(Verkauft    )   

*Alle Preise sind ohne Versandgebühren!*


        Viele Grüße!


----------



## TinoZeros (21. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*

was würde Versand für das Sennheiser kosten?


----------



## viper-srt (22. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> was würde Versand für das Sennheiser kosten?


 Wenn du es sicher haben möchtest als Päcken (wären stolze 3,90€)
 Oder via großen ausgepolsterten Umschlag für 2,20€


----------



## TinoZeros (22. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*

also für 3 Euro würdichs nehmen


----------



## viper-srt (25. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*

Das Headset hat zu einem neuen glücklichen Besitzer gewechselt  

  Hätte jetzt aber noch zusätzlich das fetzige DS Game "NFS Underground 2" im Angebot.


----------



## viper-srt (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*

*push*


----------



## viper-srt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*

Hab Osmos bekommen, hab es aber bereits auf meinem Steam-Account, daher biete ich jetzt auch Osmos für 5Öken an


----------



## fiumpf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*



viper-srt schrieb:


> Hab Osmos bekommen, hab es aber bereits auf meinem Steam-Account, daher biete ich jetzt auch Osmos für 5Öken an


   Das heißt Osmos + Half-Life 2 verkaufst du als Steam-Account?


----------



## viper-srt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Half Life 2 + PC131 + Queen DVD*



fiumpf schrieb:


> viper-srt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab Osmos bekommen, hab es aber bereits auf meinem Steam-Account, daher biete ich jetzt auch Osmos für 5Öken an
> ...


 Nein.
 HL2 hab ich doppelt und kann eine Lizenz via Steam verschenken (Hatte mir damals HL2 geholt, dann letztes Jahr die Orange Box(da ist HL2 ja auch noch mal bei), daher hat mir Steam eine Lizenz zum verschenken gut geschrieben)
 Für Osmos hab ich einen Key von einem US Softdrink Hersteller bekommen. Als ich den bekommen hab, hatte ich mir aber bereits Osmos selbst gekauft. Der US-Key sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren. Hab auf dem selben weg auch schon Audiosurf für Steam bekommen.


----------



## viper-srt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fallout 3 + Osmos + Half Life 2 + NFS DS + Queen DVD*

Und Fallout 3 ist weg


----------

